# Who's up for a November meeting?



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I can host a November meeting if there is enough interest. How does Saturday the 24th sound to everyone, say 2pm? I've been busy painting and unpacking the last couple of weeks and I need a "push" to get the tanks set up again...they are all empty right now. Hosting a meeting should be the "push" I need to get back into things again. 

I will probably need some plants too. Most of mine are probably trashed by now though I have had good luck in keeping plants in that Rubbermaid container 

Respond to this thread and let me know if you can or can't attend. As long as half a dozen or so people can attend I will host. I will send out directions to everyone by e-mail if there is enough interest in having the meeting. The new place is much closer to 675 than the old place so it should be an easy trip from either Cinci or Columbus.

Anyone have any ideas for a topic? Maybe Erik can do a demonstration on Aquascaping using my 75g


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll be there.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I have the 24th open. I'll have some V. nana for club swap. I'll need some plants too minus Water Wisteria.

I'll also have some plant friendly Bolivian Rams ~1" (SA Dwarf Cichild) that are tank raised F2's, Ancistrus Black & Red as well as Albino, RCS, CRS for sale. 

I got a couple of grab bag topics:

1) I'd like to hear each others experiences for BBA elimination techniques w/ Excel, H2O2, and/or Glut. 
2) Newer plants gaining popularity. 
3) Success growing same species plants in low-tech & high tech tanks.
4) Snail elimination/limitation stories.
5) Anubius caring.
6) Sword plants that don't grow out of the top of the tank?!?
7) Moss ID'ing.

These are just thoughts to get some conversation started.


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll be there.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I just realized I scheduled this on Thanksgiving weekend :doh: I know people tend to travel on this weekend so will scheduling the meeting for the 17th instead of the 24th work better?


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

either weekend will work for me.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I was going to mention the Thanksgiving thing but I wasn't sure when it was. 

The 17th is fine with me.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Either is fine with me. I'll have a 4 day weekend on the 24th and I'll be in town, so no big deal. I have bowling league on the 17th at 6pm, but I don't think the meeting will cut into that time at all.

Let's talk plants. Matt and I need some. Whatcha got extras of?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah, who has stem plants to bring to the meeting? I will take anything I can get right now including some of Rob's Water Wisteria


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Long time no see SWOAPEs. I hate to make promises, work responsibilities are more pressing, along w/family, etc., but I'll try to be there. The 17th, right? Saturday right? I showed up for the GCAS auction a day late.:retard: Very lonely out there.

One way or another, Matt, I can get you some stem plants. If it turns out I can't make it to the meeting, I can probably drop them by your place when I'm in the area. Let me know where you're at now.

-Russ


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Serriously... a meeting on OSU-Michigan Game Day. Maybe I can actually make it to a December meeting


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

davis.1841 said:


> Serriously... a meeting on OSU-Michigan Game Day. Maybe I can actually make it to a December meeting


You know, you actually make a good point. I'd rather watch OSU smear Michigan than cry in my beer watching the Bungles lose again, but I'm sure Matt will accommodate. The Buckeyes should have the game out of reach by halftime anyway.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Since the day doesn't really matter to anyone let's schedule it for the 24th as originally planned. I thought maybe there would be more interest if we scheduled it on the 17th but that doesn't seem to be the case. The 24th will allow plenty of time for the fert/glut order to come in and maybe allow a few folks to grow out some stem plants. 

My 75g is nearly totally bare right now! All of the Crypts melted when they were re-planted (of course) and the Anubias hasn't done very well either. I expect both of those to come back but for right now about all I am growing in the tank is BGA and some Hair algae  The tank is just horrible!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm good with the 24th, since it's a 4 day weekend for me anyway. Hopefully, this will foster better attendance too from Buckeyetown as well as Bungleville and other places plant people inhabit. 

My tanks have gone to the pooper over the past several months, but have been on the rebound recently. For Matt, I'll have some Wisteria, but expect some hair algae and some V. nana, but expect minute BBA. From the sounds of it, this shouldn't bother you too much to get up and running again. Most plant people would probably snub these trimmings! My riccia rocks looks fantastic though! 

Other than that, I'm lining up the group dry ferts order and I'm in the process of finding out the deadline. I'll post the date as soon as I find out. Also, I have F1 tank raised, plant friendly Bolivian Rams 1" +/- if anyone is interested in purchasing some. I have albino and black & red Ancistrus as well.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

rwoehr said:


> For Matt, I'll have some Wisteria, but expect some hair algae and some V. nana, but expect minute BBA. From the sounds of it, this shouldn't bother you too much to get up and running again. Most plant people would probably snub these trimmings! My riccia rocks looks fantastic though!
> 
> Also, I have F1 tank raised, plant friendly Bolivian Rams 1" +/- if anyone is interested in purchasing some. I have albino and black & red Ancistrus as well.


I don't mind the hair algae and BBA, I can handle those but I can't handle having an empty tank. If you have a small Riccia Rock or even some extra Riccia, I'm sure I could put that to use also. I don't need much as fast as that stuff grows.

I'm interested in 3-4 of the Ancistrus if you could bring them to the meeting. I don't think I am going to put any other fish in the tank for the time being. I'm probably going to follow your lead with your 75g Cherry Red tank and set up a 75g Shrimp tank (Tiger Shrimp or whatever I have that survived the move) and just keep a few Ancistrus and Otos in there as a clean up crew.

Let me know how much you want for the Ancistrus and add it to my tab


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

GROUP FERT ORDER!!!!! couldn't come at a better time!! is it too late to add some to the order I'm getting despirately low on KNO3 and I could use some others but definately hurting for some KNO3!!! I may also have some plants to donate but we'll see what survives. I just moved and i'm setting up my tank next weds. the plants are in a tub unfortunately in a pretty dark room so they may not make it that long unless I can move them in the mean time. I also have 2 10gallon tanks one thats never been used sitting around that I shoudl be ready to part with if anybody is interested. I shoudl without a doubt have at least one of them available, the thought has crossed my mind though of setting one of them up since i have some more space at the new place.... we'll see I guess.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

MatPat said:


> If you have a small Riccia Rock or even some extra Riccia, I'm sure I could put that to use also. I'm interested in 3-4 of the Ancistrus if you could bring them to the meeting.
> Let me know how much you want for the Ancistrus and add it to my tab


I'll bring you some Ancistrus. Would you like Black & Red or Albino? I'll bring some Riccia too.

davis.1841, you can get in on the order. Just post the quantities on the order thread.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Anybody who's coming to the meeting got any H. basalmica?

Dry ferts group order, Marineland filter parts groups order, Gluteraldehide group order, plant swappin', & fish peddlin'. Now this sounds like the good old meetings of the past that I miss!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah, it's been along time since we had a "good old meeting". 

Has anyone heard from Wayne lately?


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

he should be at this weekend's GCAS meeting. I'm buying some Montezuma swordtails from him.

and yeah.. it will be good to see everyone again. My schedule has leveled out finally.


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll be there, be good to meet some other guys interested in the hobby. Pardon my newbness


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It'll be good to meet you Dave.


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

Just got back. Thanks Matt for hosting, great setup you have down there it has inspired me to do something similar. Great bunch of member. Thanks again
Dave


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It was good to see everyone again and meet a couple of new people too. 

Dave, you'll have to host a meeting once you get your rack set up


----------

